# Lotus LED lights that are flickering



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have about 13 Lotus LED lights that are flickering every 6 seconds. 

I have been trying to find a way to stop them from flickering. Today I was talking to another electrical contractor and he said he has added an incandescent light above the drop ceiling to stop them from flickering. Has anyone else tried this?

I thought about changing the brand of LED lights but I do not know if that is going to fix the problem either.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

cburke0000 said:


> I have about 13 Lotus LED lights that are flickering every 6 seconds.
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stop them from flickering. Today I was talking to another electrical contractor and he said he has added an incandescent light above the drop ceiling to stop them from flickering. Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> ...


that works great until the lightbulb noone can see burns out, or something burns down. there's more than one way to skin a cat but I don't know if that's the best way. are they on a dimmer they don't like ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Adding a resistive load, such as an incandescent bulb, has been known to mitigate flicker in some LED lights. As was stated, there are downsides to that approach. Another option is to add a resistor to the circuit which effectively does the same thing as the incandescent bulb.


But the first thing I'd suggest is contacting the manufacturer. You're not the first EC to have this happen.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

It helps too to try an electronic low voltage dimmer. They require a neutral, but solve many flickering led issues.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Try tweaking the dimmer.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

cburke0000 said:


> I have about 13 Lotus LED lights that are flickering every 6 seconds.
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to stop them from flickering. Today I was talking to another electrical contractor and he said he has added an incandescent light above the drop ceiling to stop them from flickering. Has anyone else tried this?
> 
> ...


which type of switch you are using if you are using the dimmers then please tell us the brandname and model of the dimmer or electronic switching item. 

and you did not mention how this circuit is layed out if it was shareing other room or what?.


----------

